# Stihl Ms 170 Non adjustable carb????? What can I replace it with?



## Jordan3605 (Mar 17, 2012)

I heard through the grapevine that ms210/ms250 carbs will work on these ms170s. 
This would allow me to adjust the carb accordingly. (Hi/Lo)
Any ideas or experience converting this carb?

MS170/MS180 carb : Stihl # 1130-120-0603 C1Q-S57 ZAMA carb

MS210/MS230/MS250 carb : Stihl # 1123-120-0605 WT215 WALBRO carb

Any help clarrifying this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 17, 2012)

A Echo or Dolmar. Steve


----------



## Jordan3605 (Mar 17, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> A Echo or Dolmar. Steve



im confused. are you trying to tell me i should get an echo or dolmar instead of an ms170?
i beg to differ


----------



## tmessenger (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a new knock off carb for the 170~180 that has both H&L, it's cheap enough to try.

Carburetor Carb Fit STIHL Chainsaw 017 018 MS170 MS180 | eBay


----------



## Jordan3605 (Mar 17, 2012)

good call, i did notice those on there, I try to stay away fromt the singapore or hong kong made ebay items, but i may need to try it if noone has a better idea soon....


----------



## Jordan3605 (Mar 17, 2012)

tmessenger said:


> Here's a new knock off carb for the 170~180 that has both H&L, it's cheap enough to try.
> 
> Carburetor Carb Fit STIHL Chainsaw 017 018 MS170 MS180 | eBay



appreciate the effort in looking that up for sure


----------



## tmessenger (Mar 17, 2012)

Jordan3605 said:


> appreciate the effort in looking that up for sure



Well if you want to go with an OEM Stihl carb I build a 170 a couple of years ago and used a 021 or 025 carb (can't remember exactly now) but had to tweak the throttle linkage to get it to work.

Tim


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 17, 2012)

No need to have an adjustable, just pop the diaphragm cover on the carb.
Adjust the metering lever out a 1/16" to 1/8" this will richen up the carb
the equivalent of 1/8 to 1/4 turn of the hi/low screws. 
And it's free and it takes 5 minutes.


----------



## w8ye (Mar 17, 2012)

I had a 025 with a single needle carb that I wanted to change to twin needle.

The new carb from the Stihl dealer was $20 and change.


----------



## gr8mac (Mar 17, 2012)

I think a walbro wt-215 will bolt right on. You will have to modify the cover to gain access to the adjustment screws.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a thread that I did on modding and using a WT-215 in a MS180.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Mar 18, 2012)

do you have the link?
or should i go digging


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 18, 2012)

All my threads.


----------



## jropo (Mar 18, 2012)

j


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> All my threads.



Your linky no worky for me Brad.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Mar 18, 2012)

You want a Walbro WT-215. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices Here is detailed link with step by step instructions http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/74899.htm
Shep


----------



## mjgrover85 (Aug 23, 2013)

Can somebody please help me find the link to create a new post/thread?????? I wanted to know if I can interchange the carbs on the 017 through ms180 family of stihl chainsaws. I have about 7 of these models and none of them will run right and I have rebuild all of them including the carbs, but they run erratically. Have checked the flanges and they seem correct. Anybody have any suggestions? And also any help on how I can create a new post? I have gotten much advice off this site and it has helped me build my own small engine repair business as I am ALL self taught-which was very costly lots of trial and error!!!! Thanks so much.
Oh not sure how to see if a response has been posted so if its not too much maybe email me at [email protected] with some new user advice to this site thanks and God Bless Matthew of MNK Small Engine Repair


----------



## Primoburrito (Feb 21, 2015)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> No need to have an adjustable, just pop the diaphragm cover on the carb.
> Adjust the metering lever out a 1/16" to 1/8" this will richen up the carb
> the equivalent of 1/8 to 1/4 turn of the hi/low screws.
> And it's free and it takes 5 minutes.


Hey there, Can the adjustment to the metering lever be done with the carb still mounted or do i need to remove it? I know I can just go out and take the cover off but it's snowing like a Mo-Fo and I'm lazy.. Thanks Man!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 21, 2015)

Need to remove it


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 21, 2015)

WT-215, this is from brads 180 thread


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh yeah this is an old thread but if anyone can't find a fully adjustable carb look here for a cheap alternative.trying one of the Zama replacements for the 025 on a 021 right now and it looks great and works great.actually the fit and finish seems to be better than any of the modern Zama carbs i have dealt with.
https://squareup.com/market/chainsaw-conservation-com


----------



## treesmith (Feb 22, 2015)

got mine on ebay for cheap


----------



## Primoburrito (Feb 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Need to remove it


Thanks Kind Sir! I'll give it a shot..


----------



## bigblue12v (Feb 22, 2015)

Still waiting on my WT215 Chinese clone I ordered weeks ago on evilbay.... I will never ever order from China again and I regret that I did this time. Between the ridiculous shipping time and language barrier, dealing with them isn't worth it. I only did it because I hate to put much money into a 170 and several people on here used Chinese clone carbs and were happy with them. I even asked the guy for a refund so I could just buy a genuine Walbro and get it sooner. Apparently he didn't understand me. I told him my carb better be on it's way asap or I'll file a dispute. He said it's on it's way but the tracking number shows no progress at all. Starting to wonder if I'm being scammed.


----------



## Dickried (Dec 27, 2020)

bigblue12v said:


> Still waiting on my WT215 Chinese clone I ordered weeks ago on evilbay.... I will never ever order from China again and I regret that I did this time. Between the ridiculous shipping time and language barrier, dealing with them isn't worth it. I only did it because I hate to put much money into a 170 and several people on here used Chinese clone carbs and were happy with them. I even asked the guy for a refund so I could just buy a genuine Walbro and get it sooner. Apparently he didn't understand me. I told him my carb better be on it's way asap or I'll file a dispute. He said it's on it's way but the tracking number shows no progress at all. Starting to wonder if I'm being scammed.


A


bigblue12v said:


> Still waiting on my WT215 Chinese clone I ordered weeks ago on evilbay.... I will never ever order from China again and I regret that I did this time. Between the ridiculous shipping time and language barrier, dealing with them isn't worth it. I only did it because I hate to put much money into a 170 and several people on here used Chinese clone carbs and were happy with them. I even asked the guy for a refund so I could just buy a genuine Walbro and get it sooner. Apparently he didn't understand me. I told him my carb better be on it's way asap or I'll file a dispute. He said it's on it's way but the tracking number shows no progress at all. Starting to wonder if I'm being scammed.


A real wt 215 costs maybe 30 bucks, why be cheap?


----------



## midstatetrail (Jun 27, 2021)

Deets066 said:


> WT-215, this is from brads 180 thread
> View attachment 406092


This worked great for me except for some goof ups on my part. At first, I bought the cheap knock off wt-215 on Amazon. I couldn't resist that it came with all those goodies like replacement fuel lines, fuel filter, spark plug, etc. all for $12 including shipping. After installing it, the saw would die after starting up. Thats when I found Brad's instructions here. The cheapo carb didn't even have a center impulse passage, so I bought a genuine Walpro and epoxied up the passage that was katy-corner on the housing, and drilled out the plug in the center passage. Turns out that had the same issue: the saw would start, then within a few seconds just die. I pulled my hair out trying every carb setting, then even pulled it off and put the original carb back on. Same issue!. Then i reversed the timing advance I had done. Finally I figured it out: The cheapo carb came with a gasket that blocked the center impulse passage. I left this on when I first put on the cheapo carb. Once I removed this gasket, the saw fired right up. Another tip: When I re-enabled the timing advance, I cut a small wire and carefully pressed it into the gap before resetting the screw - this helped assure the advance wouldn't slip back when I tightened the screw.

MST


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 27, 2021)

Go ahead and open a case with e-bay.


----------



## dyager (Jun 27, 2021)

Jordan3605 said:


> I heard through the grapevine that ms210/ms250 carbs will work on these ms170s.
> This would allow me to adjust the carb accordingly. (Hi/Lo)
> Any ideas or experience converting this carb?
> 
> ...


Just did two 170s. WT-215 is the best upgrade. Worth the money on these low end saws


----------



## midstatetrail (Jun 27, 2021)

Good advice, HarleyT. Will do.


----------



## J D (Jun 28, 2021)

You can also replace the main jet, they are available in 0.05mm increments (the newer saws got progressively leaner from factory)... or if you have the appropriate size drill bits just drill the jet out by 0.05mm.


----------

